# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  crystal bio

## sepo

apa ada yg pake CB mohon sharing nya dong,apa benar dahsyt ya hasilnya?
trims B4

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karyanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karyanto

Tks Mas Chriatian,
Kapan-kapan mau coba CB untuk dikombinasikan dengan bioball....di daerah depok, bogor apakah ada yang jual CB ya, sekarang satu box berapa harga ya?

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

> CB pastinya akan tergerus .... om iwan, tapi menurut saya pasti cukup lama dengan kondisi sbb :
> Asal jangan sering bergesekan karena di angkat angkat dari chamber, atau penempatan media tidak rapat sehingga media terus bergerak menyebabkan gesekan.
> Selama saya pakai sih tidak pernah clogging ... karena serpihannya pun sangat halus pasti ikut tersedot sewaktu backwash.
> Katanya sih bagus di bakki shower, cuma saya pakenya di dalam chamber karena tidak punya bakki shower yang besar.
> 
> No comment ttg Momp BH karena belum pernah pake om Iwan ...


 
saya juga pakai cristal bio di chamber,..........tdnya cuma 1 chamber ingin nyoba aja, eh malah sekarang pake di 5  chamber sekaligusss,.......gak kuat  dengan hasill nya,  air jd cling bangetttttt....

dan ini terlihat sekitar 3 minggu pemakaian air mulai keliatan berubah,....mungin bakteri sudah mulai bertambah dengan ada nya media baru ini..... :Decision:

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> Kalau berdasarkan info yg pernah saya terima sih dikarungin kayak bio ball bisa juga, cuma kata yg jual agak cepat rusak kalau pas kuras filter.


lha terus klo ga dikarungin pake apa nahannya om..? maaf saya baru rencana pake CB soalnya om..

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Maaf,om..mau tanya klo ukuran menyusut/hilang gitu, berbahaya ga buat ikannya? maksud saya ada kemungkinan terkonsumsi ga. thx

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ponijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnolds

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## recht126

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Keren2 pengalaman pake CB nya, cm spt nya ada pertanyaan yang belum terjawab....penempatan CB di chamber sebaiknya tidak di karung in, so kalau chamber nya mau di bersihkan apa perlu diangkat keluar semua CB nya atau cukup semprot dari atas sajakah?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

> kalo saya sih yang penting ikan sehat tumbuh besar ....kolam bening bisa dinikmati.....hehehehe...


bener om. yg penting bisa di nikmatin saja.
meminjam pepatah suhu tetangga, technicalities kill the joy  ::

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Topik yg sangat menarik..

Saya juga sangat suka dengan keeping ikan , menurut saya COMPARE anatara produk sah sah saja selama kita TIDAK ADA KEPENTINGAN EKONOMI tertentu..  SETUJU BANGET sama om Smoker..

Media Filter adalah salah satu yg sangat penting didalam filtrasi air oleh karena itu kita dapat melihat betapa majunya media media tersebut..

Sejauh ini saya gemar mengikuti kemajuan technology media2 tersebut.. kemungkinan di kolam saya yg baru saya akan menggunakannya .. keluaran Matala yg baru yg RIgid saya nilai sangat baik, sangat kokoh..  Tapi itu saya nanti akan pakai sebagai media biologi saja..  Untuk filter mekanik ada beberapa opsi yg menarik yaitu RDF atau cyclone preassure ajaran suhu Malang..

Jika filter mantap, ikan bebas sakit , barulah enjoy.. hahahaha

Ada satu yg tidak boleh dilupakan .. secanggih dan SEBAIK APAPUN FILTER kita persoalan nitrat yang hanya bisa dipecahkan dengan FRESH WATER menjadikan Prioritas SUPPLY AIR YG BAIK adalah NOMOR 1 jika kita hendak membuat Kolam

Lebih kurangnya saya mohon maaf

Salam


Dony Lesmana

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Wah menarik. Sy suka sekali dgn input2 yg diberikan para suhu disini. Terima kasih pd om Smoker yg mengingatkan mengenai penting prefiltrr yg mumpuni, apapun sistem filter biologinya. Ada jg suhu yg menyampaikan bhw apapun sistem yg dipilih yg penting kita memahami cara kerja disertai plus minusnya. Tentu kita tdk akan mengeluarkan potensi suatu media filter bila cara memakainya belum benar.

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aminghw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aminghw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

> Om smoker. Thx link nya. Makin penasaran sama sbb jdnya,  sepertinya memang benar ini produk yg saya cari. Kalo utk aerobic nitrogen cycle sepertinya di kolam sdh established, kl di test cuma nitrate yg tinggi. Malah facultative heterotropic anaerobic bacteria yg lg dicari, karena bisa denitrification sampai hasil akhir N2. 
> 
> kebeteluan saya ada afs, jd mustinya cocok dgn bakteri ini karens ada bagian dari system yg memang minim oxigen . Nah kalo cb. Biohome. Bac house bgmn? Soalnya terus terang afs lumayan bulky menurut saya agak menyita tempat.


Om Dutomo, apakah ada disebutkan tentang heterotropic bisa melakukan denitrifikasi sampai hasil akhir N2 ?

----------


## Aminghw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

> Topik yg sangat menarik..
> 
> Saya juga sangat suka dengan keeping ikan , menurut saya COMPARE anatara produk sah sah saja selama kita TIDAK ADA KEPENTINGAN EKONOMI tertentu..  SETUJU BANGET sama om Smoker..
> 
> Media Filter adalah salah satu yg sangat penting didalam filtrasi air oleh karena itu kita dapat melihat betapa majunya media media tersebut..
> 
> Sejauh ini saya gemar mengikuti kemajuan technology media2 tersebut.. kemungkinan di kolam saya yg baru saya akan menggunakannya .. keluaran Matala yg baru yg RIgid saya nilai sangat baik, sangat kokoh..  Tapi itu saya nanti akan pakai sebagai media biologi saja..  Untuk filter mekanik ada beberapa opsi yg menarik yaitu RDF atau cyclone preassure ajaran suhu Malang..
> 
> Jika filter mantap, ikan bebas sakit , barulah enjoy.. hahahaha
> ...


Setuju Om Dony.

Nggak masalah kita sebut Merk. Karena saya kira di forum ini kita bebas memberikan masukan sebagai bahan pembelajaran. Tanpa bermaksud promosi ataupun menjelek-jelekkan produk tertentu.
Beruntunglah saya menemukan forum KOIS ini, karena saya yang punya kolam asal-asalan dan ingin membangun kolam yang 'BENAR' bisa mendapat ilmu dari para suhu disini. Sehingga kita bisa menarik pelajaran dari kesalahan orang lain dan keberhasilan orang lain.
Dengan kata lain saya bisa sekolah dulu baru bangun kolam.
Terima kasih forum KOIS, sekali lagi terima kasih. Dengan forum ini, saya tidak jadi TERSESAT.


Bravo KOIS.

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john20

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

